# Hilton Head, SC- Missing Couple Case (Merged Threads)



## cpnuser (Mar 12, 2008)

Was reading the Island Packet  http://www.islandpacket.com/calverts/online & thought people who visit might want to read about this missing couple on Hilton Head.  Person of interest committed suicide yesterday.


----------



## laxmom (Mar 13, 2008)

Something is really wrong with this story.  These people were not vacationers and only lived in HHI part of the year.  I didn't read all of the info in the link but had already heard about the story.  She was an attorney in Savannah and they lived in Atlanta the other part of the year, if I remember correctly.  I think we will find out this was all about money.  It was not random.


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 13, 2008)

Interesting...I see the person of interest (who committed suicide) was with the Club Group...they manage the Spicebush and Swallowtail timeshares.  I would also guess that this is about money...


----------



## Carol C (Mar 13, 2008)

Dennis Gerwing's death by suicice (by cutting his inner thigh deeply) is still being looked into. It's all over our tv news since the couple is from Atlanta. (HHI makes for mighty pretty video this time of year.)


----------



## geekette (Mar 13, 2008)

Carol C said:


> Dennis Gerwing's death by suicice (by cutting his inner thigh deeply) is still being looked into. It's all over our tv news since the couple is from Atlanta. (HHI makes for mighty pretty video this time of year.)



Sorry to add to the gruesomeness, but this is so not the way I would commit suicide.  It would be interesting to find out if the coroner's report indicates angle of blade was possible by the person.


----------



## laxmom (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm going to add to the gruesomeness too.  Guys do that kind of thing, women go for pills and carbon monoxide.  It does seem like it would be a slow, painful way to die.  It will be interesting to see if they deem it self inflicted.


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 13, 2008)

Dead men don't talk.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 14, 2008)

Deb from NC said:


> Interesting...I see the person of interest (who committed suicide) was with the Club Group...they manage the Spicebush and Swallowtail timeshares.  I would also guess that this is about money...



On one show, I heard he died in the complex of Swallowtail.


----------



## Becky (Mar 14, 2008)

On one show, I heard he died in the complex of Swallowtail.

LisaH is correct. On Wednesday, the State paper in Columbia had an article which stated he was found dead in a unit at Swallowtail.


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 14, 2008)

I just read an article on line (HH Island Packet) that said he also had multiple stab wounds to the
chest. Does that sound like a suicide? Stranger and stranger....


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 14, 2008)

Here's a link to the Island Packet story that mentions the multiple chest wounds, in addition to the leg cut

Richard


----------



## Jan&Ern (Mar 14, 2008)

We just checked in today at Coral Sands and yes, this is definitely the topic of conversation on the island. Had lunch at Jump & Phil's and the locals are saying this is all about money. It is so unsettling to hear of such a tragic and violent act being committed here in this lush tropical paradise. How sad.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 23, 2008)

*No New News In Calverts Disappearance*

Business goes on despite sadness surrounding John and Elizabeth Calvert's disappearance - from the Island Packet


Richard


----------



## laxmom (Mar 24, 2008)

Big article in last weeks People Magazine - nothing new reported their either.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sheriff says he'll schedule press conference on Calvert Case - from Island Packet


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Hilton Head Sheriff to hold Press Conference Today*

Will the missing couple mystery be solved at a sheriff's press conference today? - From the Island Packet


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Sheriff Emphatic: Gerwing committed Suicide*

Sheriff Emphatic: Gerwing committed Suicide; Steak Knife found at scene - from the Island Packet



Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Missing Couple Case*

Missing Couple Case... from the Island Packet


Richard


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 27, 2008)

"Dead Men don't Talk"


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 28, 2008)

"Motivated Suicide" term stirs controversy ... From the Island Packet


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 30, 2008)

Memorials scheduled for Dennis Gerwing - from the Island Packet


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 3, 2008)

A month after it began, Missing Couple Case still poses more questions than answers - from the Island Packet

The article also has links to the Death Scene Incident Report and Supplemental Incident Reports


Richard


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 4, 2008)

There was an article on AOL this week on them.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 4, 2008)

While reading one of the supplemental incident reports by one of the Fire Department Paramedics on the Dennis Gerwing Suicide, a term was used that I was not familiar with - halligan.  

A halligan was used to open the locked bathroom door in the Swallowtail villa.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 17, 2008)

For some, missing couple case darkens Verizon Heritage week - from the Island Packet


Richard


----------

